# surprise today



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

This afternoon this beautiful bouquet of flowers arrived at my home unfortunately my good lady was in so i could not pull the greeting card off and claim the credit for sending them .When we did open the card it was from the Swift Group i assume because i had a problem when my m/h was returned after being at the factory which i informed them about and also accepted their apology so this was a pleasant and unexpected surprise JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats a nice touch, it shows a bit of thought


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A nice personal touch that.

cabby


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

The more I read on here about Swift the more impressed I am.

They deserve credit and support for their presence on here.

I would love to buy one of their vans - small issue of Fiat and my tight budget to overcome 8O 8O .


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*suprise*

Well done Swift


----------

